
Ask HN: How do blind developers navigate code? - hx2a
I am a sighted software developer and educator who is currently working with a blind student, teaching him Python using the Emacspeak editor. One of the difficulties my student is experiencing is when he has to navigate back and forth between two areas of the same file. As a sighted person it is easy for me to move elsewhere in a file and come back to the same place, but for him, using a screenreader, it involves a lot of searching around. Can an experienced blind developer talk to me about how they approach this situation?<p>It&#x27;s clear to me how I approach using programming tools does not translate to his experiences as a blind student. Can someone help educate me on this? And while we are on the subject, can you recommend any good resources for teaching programming or Python specifically to a blind student? I would greatly appreciate it.
======
mtmail
Also check the HN archives
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=blind](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=blind)

"Blind software development at 450 words per minute"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21898537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21898537)

"The Tools of a Blind Programmer"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11415722)

"How a Blind Person Programs"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8965048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8965048)

